# maybe a surprise for sparks/techie members



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

it was to me when i first learned of this............


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hedy_Lamarr


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

I guess this is possible but there is so much unchecked crap on Wikipaedia that I for one would want independent evidence before believing it, Doubting Thomas that I am.

Brian


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

An interesting and beautiful woman - I especially liked her spread-spectrum.

I wonder what she was shop lifting - after 6 marriages it wouldn't have been toasters, maybe it was safety-pins!

John T.


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

benji........

there was a t.v. do***entary on her life a couple of years ago........ featuring this aspect in particular.
she was honoured (or honored) by the U.S.N. for her services in w.w.2. to the
fledgeling guided missile programme of the time.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

I saw that, Sparkie.
I'm also sure I remember Tom Clancy mentioning it in one of his books somewhere.


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Fairy Nuff.

I must have been thinking of Hedley Lamarr (Blazing Saddles) 

Brian


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

erm.......

actually...........

there was a bit of a tie up there too (as you may imagine).......

it ended up in court with Mel Brooks paying "a small sum" in compen to the lovely Hedy


----------



## mikeg (Aug 24, 2006)

Talking techie - How about Zeppo Marx (Of the Marx Brothers) he was a superb engineer who made the clamps to hold the "Fat Man" atomic bomb inside the 'Enola Gay' aircraft.

Mike


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Zeppo also made the lighter that lit the fuse.

John T.


----------



## mikeg (Aug 24, 2006)

trotterdotpom said:


> Zeppo also made the lighter that lit the fuse.
> 
> John T.


(Jester)


----------

